# $10,000



## Terry Rogers (Apr 22, 2014)

If you had $10,000 to spend on photography gear to put together a jack of all trades kit, what would you include, assuming you were starting from scratch.
Here's what I would likely put together...

$4000 5D3 kit with 24-105
$1070 Tamron SP 150 - 600
$300 Rokinon 14mm 2.8
$1050 Canon 100mm 2.8L Macro IS
$1350 Canon 70 - 200 f4L IS
$500 On a tripod... not sure what though
$1280 600 RT x2 and ST E3 RT transmitter kit


----------



## traingineer (Apr 22, 2014)

Well lets see...

3,000 for a 5D Mark III
910 RRS TVC 24
390 Acratech Ball head
1500 Canon 70-300mm L
300 2x Metz 44 AF-1
90 Cactus Trigger kit
99 Lastolite Ezybox Speedlite
899 Canon 17-40
360 Gura Gear Uinta
85 Lightroom 5

And then my favourite HO Scale Model ;D
985 Fleischmann DB ICE complete kit

Total (with 13% tax) 9740

And 260$ still left.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 22, 2014)

If I was starting from scratch knowing what I know now:

40D, 10-22, 17-85, 55-250, B&H's pair of 600EX-RT + ST-E3-RT combo, save the rest til you're clear on where you want to go next.

If I found ten large in my pocket tomorrow:

135 f/2, 200 f/2, more 600s and a couple helper monkeys to get them into interesting places.

Jim


----------



## cid (Apr 22, 2014)

Hmm, from scratch you say?

5D mk III - 3500
24-70 mk II - 2300
70-200 IS mk II - 2500

and maybeee Sony RX1 or some fast prime probably sigma 35mm or sigma 50mm


----------



## sanj (Apr 22, 2014)

This is quite irrelevant unless you tell us what kind of photography you like.


----------



## Hillsilly (Apr 22, 2014)

...still, its a fun exercise. I'd go with: -

Fuji X-t1 + 56mm - $2180
Fuji 14mm - $772
Fuji 23mm - $919
Used 1Ds Mkii - $1000
Canon 40mm - $169
Canon 135mm - $1204
Tamron 150-600 - $1226

That's $7470. With the balance, I'd pick up some flashes, tripod, printer, filters, flash triggers etc.


----------



## TexPhoto (Apr 22, 2014)

sanj said:


> This is quite irrelevant unless you tell us what kind of photography you like.



He's asking what you would do, and this situation is hypothetical. 

For me:
6D $1800
Used 7D $800
GoPro Hero Silver $300
Niko 1AW mirrorless $800

70-200 f2.8 II $2100
24-70 f4 IS $700 (as part of a kit if possible)
50mm f1.8 $120
8-15mm f4 fisheye $1400
300mm f2.8 used $3000
1.4 and 2x mark 2 converters $500

2X 580 Flash $600
320 Flash $230


----------



## Keem (Apr 22, 2014)

If a was starting from scratch, I would not spend 10k once, but start with one camera and one or two lenses and a tripod. After learning basics and discovering which kind of "genre" I am into I would extend my gear accordingly. 

For a starting point (and assuming relatively deeper pockets)

- 5D MkIII + 24-105 (alternate 7D + 15-85)
- 50 f/1.4 
- Sirui T-2005X (for me this one has a excellent portability / stability / cost ratio)
- 600 RT flash
- don't forget extra battery/battery grip/memory card
- LowePRO Magnum 200 AW (or 400 AW)


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 22, 2014)

I wouldn't buy anything but the flashes and cards new.

5D MkIII
Grip, batteries, cards etc.
15mm fisheye
16-35 MkII
24-70 MkII
70-200 f2.8 IS MkII
100mm Macro L
50 f1.4 or 85 f1.8
600-EX-RT X2
ST-E3-RT
Manfrotto 055CXPro3
Arcratech GP Ballhead
ThinkTank Airport International to put it all in


----------



## captainkanji (Apr 22, 2014)

I'd update to the 70-200 2.8. Maybe I would invest in a decent portable lighting system.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 22, 2014)

Terry Rogers said:


> If you had $10,000 to spend on photography gear to put together a jack of all trades kit, what would you include, assuming you were starting from scratch.
> Here's what I would likely put together...
> 
> $4000 5D3 kit with 24-105
> ...



Very close to my list...
$4000 5D3 kit with 24-70
$1070 Tamron SP 150 - 600
$400 GoPro 4
$1050 Canon 100mm 2.8L Macro IS
$1350 Canon 70 - 200 f4L IS
$500 On a tripod... not sure what though
$1630 On a 600 RT, spare battery, filters, memory cards, camera bag


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 22, 2014)

For a general purpose kit  (Jack of all trades) starting all over again, I would give serious consideration to the Pentax K3 with a bunch of lenses and then figure out how I am going to spend the rest of the $10K that I was able to save.


----------



## surapon (Apr 22, 2014)

For Old man/---Sexy Old man not Dirty Old man like me :
$ 10,000 US Dollars =
1) $ 380 US Dollars = Body of Canon EOS-M and EF to EF-M Lens adapter.
2) $ 8,000 US Dollars = 600mm MK I 
3) $ 400 US Dollars = Heavey tripods, and good Ball Head
4) And the last $ 1,220 = get the hotel room for 4 days at the 8 Th. Floor, at the the South Carolina Beach ( Mytle Beach), Sit on the Balcony of the room, With Red Wine and Great Foods---Set up the Camera on Heavy Tripods, and Shoot the beautiful Girls on the beach from the balcony of the room---With out her Big and strong boy friends to beat me up.
Ha, Ha, Ha.
Just Kidding and want to have FUN talk to you, my friends
Surapon


----------



## cellomaster27 (Apr 22, 2014)

10k. Well!
Canon 6D
Canon 16-35mm 2.8 L
Tamron 24-70mm 2.8 VC
Sigma 120-300mm 2.8 OS S
Canon 1.4xIII tele converter 
Canon 100mm 2.8 L
Lowepro or gura backpack. rest on accessories.


----------



## ecka (Apr 22, 2014)

Sony a7R
Canon TS-E 17/4L
Voigtlander Ultron 21/1.8
Voigtlander Nokton 35/1.2'II
Leica Summicron-C 40/2
Canon FD 85/1.2L
Zeiss Apo Sonnar T* 2/135 or 2/100 Makro


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 22, 2014)

Same as my current setup


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 22, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Same as my current setup



Er that would be $30,000, not $10,000


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 22, 2014)

24L II
50 1.4
135L
5D3
4x 600RT

Doesn't need to be new stuff. Refurbished is fine.


----------



## jrista (Apr 22, 2014)

Hmm. If I had ten grand. Well, ignoring the "jack of all trades" bit, I'd buy this:

FLI ProLine 16803 CCD

One of the best Astro CCD imagers on the market, used by the masters. 

For an actual camera setup, from scratch...I don't think I could buy what I need with a "mere" $10,000:

Canon 1D X
Canon 5D III
Canon EF 600mm f/4 L II
Canon EF 300mm f/2.8 L II
Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8 L II
Canon EF 85mm f/1.2
Canon EF 50mm f/1.2
Canon EF 8-15mm
Canon TS-E 24mm
Canon MP-E 65mm 1-5x Zoom Macro

That would be my ideal kit. It's...WAY more than ten grand...more like FIFTY GRAND.

??? :-\ 

I have really...I mean...._*REALLY*_...expensive hobbies....


----------



## thepancakeman (Apr 22, 2014)

jrista said:


> I have really...I mean...._*REALLY*_...expensive hobbies....



Look at it this way, cheaper than collecting cars or yacht racing. Or are those your other hobbies?


----------



## jasonsim (Apr 22, 2014)

cid said:


> Hmm, from scratch you say?
> 
> 5D mk III - 3500
> 24-70 mk II - 2300
> ...



That would be my starting point too! 

5D mk III - 3500
24-70 mk II - 2300
70-200 IS mk II - 2500

and there is room for a few 600 RT flashes and an umbrella or two. 

That's all that is really needed, maybe the two mark III extenders, if they were into wildlife or field sports like soccer.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 22, 2014)

I have about 10k in gear... And I'm not sure I WANT anything other than what I have... 

It I'd shop strange... you slowly start buying gear and one day your gear is more expensive than your first car.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 22, 2014)

surapon said:


> For Old man/---Sexy Old man not Dirty Old man like me :
> $ 10,000 US Dollars =
> 1) $ 380 US Dollars = Body of Canon EOS-M and EF to EF-M Lens adapter.
> 2) $ 8,000 US Dollars = 600mm MK I
> ...


Dear friend Surapon. I think you've found a great way to spend $ 10,000. You have a beautiful photo of bikini, but here in Brazil bikinis are smaller, and their asses are bigger. On the other hand, remember that Thai wives take revenge from her husband cutting off an important part of his body.


----------



## Halfrack (Apr 22, 2014)

Easy, but for a change of pace, not with Canon ..

$6k on a used Phase One P25 with a 645 body and 80mm kit lens
$2k on 2x Einstein's with CyberCommanders
$1k on a used 105-210mm Mamiya 645 lens
$1k on a tripod/head combo

If I wanted to be more landscapey, I'd swap the extra lens and strobes with a basic Cambo setup that I can shift.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 22, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> you slowly start buying gear and one day your gear is more expensive than your first car.



…and then one day, you buy a single lens that is more expsnsive than your first car.


----------



## thepancakeman (Apr 22, 2014)

cid said:


> Hmm, from scratch you say?
> 
> 5D mk III - 3500
> 24-70 mk II - 2300
> ...



Yup, and if I can stretch the budget just a bit, I'd add the Tamron 150-600 and the new Sigma Art 50 1.4.


----------



## surapon (Apr 22, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > For Old man/---Sexy Old man not Dirty Old man like me :
> ...




Thanksssss, Dear Teacher , Mr. ajfotofilmagem.
You are 1000% right = "Thai wives take revenge from her husband cutting off an important part of his body"----That why, All Thai Men, Just watch the Beautiful Girls----No Physical contact involve----Ha, Ha, Ha = For Eyes only.
Wow " but here in Brazil bikinis are smaller, and their asses are bigger " ----Yes,I will come to visit you very Soon---Just for " Eyes only"
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## jrista (Apr 22, 2014)

thepancakeman said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > I have really...I mean...._*REALLY*_...expensive hobbies....
> ...



Well, let me fill in a few holes. Here is my "other" hobby (still photography...just a much more complex form: astrophotography). My ideal rig would be:

10Micron GM2000HPS: $20,850
PlaneWave 20" CDK: $32,500
FLI Proline 16801 Mono CCD - 65mm, Grade 1: $27,000

Then you have all the various accessories....robotic filter wheels, robotic focusers, robotic field rotators, off-axis guiders, etc. To use all this equipment, you need to build an observatory for it (it is not portable.) That's anywhere from $30,000 to $50,000, and if you want it out under consistently dark, clear skies, you gotta buy the land for it, too! 

Die-hard astrophotography is probably about as expensive as fixing up old muscle cars or yacht racing in the end.


----------



## jrista (Apr 22, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > you slowly start buying gear and one day your gear is more expensive than your first car.
> ...



BTDT


----------



## thepancakeman (Apr 22, 2014)

jrista said:


> thepancakeman said:
> 
> 
> > jrista said:
> ...



Okay, you're right. You're just nuts. ;D


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 22, 2014)

surapon said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...


Dear friend Surapon. If you travel to Brazil, I'll be happy to tell you about the best time of the year, each city has to offer (good and bad), and other things that travel agencies do not report correctly. Overall, Carnival (February) is a peírodo Bustling, and streets crowded with people, but there are stunning cultural events such as the "Parade of Samba Schools" in Rio de Janeiro. But any time of the year there will be pleasant walks in places of great beauty. Remember that in summer the temperature reaches 40 degrees célsius, and in winter drops to at least 15 degrees célsius. If you want, I can start a topic with detailed information, although the Regional Boards section does not include South America


----------



## jrista (Apr 22, 2014)

thepancakeman said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > thepancakeman said:
> ...



Nope. I'm pre-nuts. Totally Nuts will come once I actually literally blow that kind of money on that kind of equipment.  ;D


----------



## Jim K (Apr 22, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > you slowly start buying gear and one day your gear is more expensive than your first car.
> ...



My 5D III cost the same (number of dollars) as my first car. The camera $3500, the new 1964 Pontiac GTO convert. w/ 4 speed, tri-power, posi rear axle, power steering & brakes and lots of small add-on things was around $3475. 

Just thinking what the 500 f/4L at about $6200 would have bought back then.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Apr 22, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > you slowly start buying gear and one day your gear is more expensive than your first car.
> ...



I got a really, really good deal on my first car (a pre-owned Ford Escort), so I crossed that limit when I bought the 17-85mm IS USM for $ 325 

To answer the OP:
5DIII- 2450 (actually paid)
24-70 II- 1550 (actually paid)
70-200 II- 1700 (actually paid)
35mm A- 700 (actually paid)
135mm L- 700 (refurb 20% disc)
17mm TS-E- 1600 (refurb 20% disc)
Gitzo 2541- 550 (actually paid)
Arca Swiss Z1- 300 (actually paid)
600EX-RT x 2- 700 (refurb 20% disc)

Overshoots by $ 250, but whatever.

This was a really good exercise, because I own most of these except the 17mm TS-E and the extra 600mm, which means I did use my money wisely so far. Lots of buying and selling on the way, and lots of lucky deals. But I am at a happy place 

Also means I have $ 8K of equipment just for hobby. WTF!!!


----------



## jrista (Apr 22, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Also means I have $ 8K of equipment just for hobby. WTF!!!



Ain't it scary when you realize exactly HOW MUCH you've spend on your hobby? 

After I got my 600mm lens, I calculated all of mine. Without the lens it's over $10,000, and with the lens it's almost $23,000! ??? Throw in the new astrophotography gear...

It's way too easy to spend ridiculous amounts of money on photography.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Apr 22, 2014)

jrista said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > Also means I have $ 8K of equipment just for hobby. WTF!!!
> ...



Yours is justified by the time you spend on it, and the photos you have created.
I have less control over the quality of the end product, but at least I need to spend a lot more time shooting. Which means I need to manage my time better... :-[


----------



## Terry Rogers (Apr 22, 2014)

It's not so much about building a kit for any particular kind of photography. More of a fun exercise in building a jack of all trades kit.



sanj said:


> This is quite irrelevant unless you tell us what kind of photography you like.


----------



## jrista (Apr 22, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > sagittariansrock said:
> ...



Well thanks.  I'm pretty critical of my own work. I always feel I could do way better. I could probably count on one hand the number of photos of my own that I think are really good. 



sagittariansrock said:


> I have less control over the quality of the end product, but at least I need to spend a lot more time shooting. Which means I need to manage my time better... :-[



I too need to spend more time. I haven't photographed birds in months (largely because we were in the dead cold of winter until about two and a half weeks ago...now suddenly it's 75° during the day! ) I guess I should get out there and start photographing nature again. It's galaxy season right now, and I need a bigger/longer scope to image those in any reasonable fashion. Nebula won't be back until the middle of next month, so it's an ideal time to get back out into nature...


----------



## Ruined (Apr 22, 2014)

Terry Rogers said:


> If you had $10,000 to spend on photography gear to put together a jack of all trades kit, what would you include, assuming you were starting from scratch.
> Here's what I would likely put together...
> 
> $4000 5D3 kit with 24-105
> ...



$1750 6D Body
$2300 24-70 f/2.8L II
$2500 70-200 f/2.8L IS II
$1620 50mm f/1.2L
$600 100mm f/2.8 Macro
$1100 600RT x2
$150 vanguard tripod


----------



## Chisox2335 (Apr 23, 2014)

You guys need to wait for some sales


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 23, 2014)

Chisox2335 said:


> You guys need to wait for some sales



I know... I have never paid full price for anything. I even used a coupon on my wife's engagement ring.


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 23, 2014)

With US$10,000 I would get:

1D X
Spare battery
70-200 f/2.8 ii
Couple of 1066X cards
Good flash

I think that would come to around 10,000 if not then I would buy the 17-40 or 16-35 depending on how much I had left, if any.


----------



## dslrdummy (Apr 23, 2014)

7DII - $2,350 (?)
Sigma 120-300 f/2.8 - $3,300
Fuji x100S - $1,250
15" MacBook Pro with retina display - $3,100


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi Folks. 
I'm going with 

5D mk III 3500 preferably 2450
24-70 mk II. 2300 preferably 1550
70-200 IS mk II. 2500 preferably 1700
2x III extender. ----- preferably 498 used mint fleabay.

Total 8300 preferably 6198
The preferable prices are taken from sagittariansrock's actually paid prices except the extender.

Balance 1700 or at bargain prices 3802 easy, : spend it on a trip or trips to see things to take pictures of! 8) ;D

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Northstar (Apr 23, 2014)

Terry Rogers said:


> If you had $10,000 to spend on photography gear to put together a jack of all trades kit, what would you include, assuming you were starting from scratch.
> Here's what I would likely put together...
> 
> $4000 5D3 kit with 24-105
> ...



Terry...I think you've made some good choices here. 

I would suggest you get the 70-200 2.8ii instead of the f4 version. If you find yourself shooting any kind of indoor sports or events, or outdoor sports or events in the evening, the 2.8 will make a huge difference. 

Here's a link to the tripod I use and like very much. I'm assuming you need a head too so this is a kit for $570. 

http://m.indurogear.com/products/induro-cgt214.aspx


----------



## unfocused (Apr 23, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > you slowly start buying gear and one day your gear is more expensive than your first car.
> ...



Since my first car was a used 1964 Volkswagen Beetle for $600, I've long since passed that point. But, what's really depressing is that I just realized that it's probably more expensive than my current car.


----------



## Gareth (Apr 23, 2014)

Picking from what I've purchased (mostly refurbs or used):

5DIII - 2600
Sigma 12-24mm II - 609
Tamron 24-70mm VC - 921
Canon 70-200mm 2.8L IS II - 1740 (my favorite lens)
Sigma 35mm 1.4 Art - 899
Sigma 85mm 1.4 - 716
Canon 430EX II - 225
Canon 1.4x III - 305
Canon 2x III - 375
Kenko AF Extension Tubes - 115

That's 8505, leaving room for bags, tripod, cards, etc, or adding the Tamron 150-600, or swapping the Sigma 85mm for the Canon 85mm 1.2L II (used).


----------



## that1guyy (Apr 23, 2014)

5D iii - $3000
Tamron 24-70 f2.8 - $1300
Tamron 70-200 vc - $1500
Tamron 150-600 - $1100
Sigma 35 1.4 - $900
Tokina 16-28 f2.8 - $700
Tamron 90mm macro f2.8 - $750
Use the rest for ND filters, CF cards and batteries.


----------



## AvTvM (Apr 23, 2014)

I would spend usd 9999 on a canon http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/855962-REG/Canon_EOS_1D_C_EOS_1D_C_4K_Cinema.html to go with my existing EF lenses.

The spare 1 dollar I'd spend on a bit of superglue to glue the "record video" button into permanently inactive state.
Then I'd go out shooting nothing but stills all day long. 
Then I'd make all those stills into a stop motion video and put it on youtube.

Just to retaliate on all those video folks buying DSLRs with mirrors to shoot video.


----------



## mine1 (Apr 24, 2014)

CANON
6D Refurbished $1370 through the CLP.
17-40 f4 Refurbished $540 (bundled with the 6D through the CLP) $670 otherwise.
35 f2 IS $600.
TAMRON
24-70 F2.8 VC $1200 (often found for $1100)
70-200 f2.8 VC $1400 (often 1300), and if the canon f2.8 II is in stock when the 6d was purchased then I would go with that making it 1730 if you count in the 130 extra the 17-40 would cost not being bundled).
150-600 VC $1070
SIGMA
85 f1.4 $970 (often on sale)
150 f2.8 OS Macro Refurbished $829
GEAR
Feisol ct-3442 $400
Photo Clam Pro 38ns $200 (or acratech GP $400)
2x Canon 600ex-RT Refurbished $880.

That leaves $540 left at the cheapest (for todays prices, but during the right rebates it could be more like 970 left), So if all done during the right time I guess you could go with the acratech, and have enough left for a filter set and a decent bag. or if you just count lens, flash and camera (just the basics) I would say use that last 970 to get a 70d for the reach when needed (longer and faster than a tc, but also much larger/more expensive).


----------



## Dick (Apr 24, 2014)

This is funny. A lot of people would get a sh*t load of cr*p & only a few would rather focus on quality. Quality over quantity any day!

10k:

5D3 x2
35 mm prime
85 mm prime

That's about it and pretty much 10k spent and a perfect set acquired for general shooting.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 24, 2014)

Dick said:


> This is funny. A lot of people would get a sh*t load of cr*p & only a few would rather focus on quality. Quality over quantity any day!
> 
> 10k:
> 
> ...



85L mkii? Slow auto focus? Not exactly ideal for wildlife or sports...


----------



## thepancakeman (Apr 24, 2014)

Dick said:


> This is funny. A lot of people would get a sh*t load of cr*p & only a few would rather focus on quality. Quality over quantity any day!
> 
> 10k:
> 
> ...



As long as "general" excludes wildlife, sports, macro, or weddings, you may be right. :


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 24, 2014)

Dick said:


> This is funny. A lot of people would get a sh*t load of cr*p & only a few would rather focus on quality. Quality over quantity any day!
> 
> 10k:
> 
> ...



And why two bodies. Canon *does* make interchangable lenses. ;D


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 24, 2014)

unfocused said:


> I just realized that it's probably more expensive than my current car.


The first step is admitting that you have a problem  and the solution is to buy a more expensive car 8)


----------



## that1guyy (Apr 24, 2014)

Dick said:


> This is funny. A lot of people would get a sh*t load of cr*p & only a few would rather focus on quality. Quality over quantity any day!
> 
> 10k:
> 
> ...



Translation: My opinion is right. Your opinion is wrong!


----------



## cid (Apr 24, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > I just realized that it's probably more expensive than my current car.
> ...



one day, when I get to this problem I'll have to solve it this way, there is not flaw in your logic and it seems GAS friendly )


----------



## cid (Apr 24, 2014)

Dick said:


> This is funny. A lot of people would get a sh*t load of cr*p & only a few would rather focus on quality. Quality over quantity any day!
> 
> 10k:
> 
> ...


hm, what about

5DmkIII and 200mm F/2 L? 

I'm not much of a fan of slow autofocus


----------



## Northstar (Apr 24, 2014)

Dick said:


> This is funny. A lot of people would get a sh*t load of cr*p & only a few would rather focus on quality. Quality over quantity any day!
> 
> 10k:
> 
> ...



I would so much rather have a 24-70 and 70-200 2.8ii over a 35 and 85 prime...not even a contest for me.


----------



## Zv (Apr 25, 2014)

The kit I have now is fairly versatile but if I were to start from scratch I might go with -

5DIII (just under $3000)
24-70LII ($2000)
70-200II ($2000 ish)
100L (under $1000)
Samyang 14mm f/2.8 ($300)
1.4x extender ($400)

Tripod and other accessories with the rest. 

Hmmm now I think about it this is what I should probably aim towards!


----------



## ewg963 (Apr 25, 2014)

Northstar said:


> Dick said:
> 
> 
> > This is funny. A lot of people would get a sh*t load of cr*p & only a few would rather focus on quality. Quality over quantity any day!
> ...


+1


----------



## TeT (Apr 25, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> I wouldn't buy anything but the flashes and cards new.



+1


----------



## sagittariansrock (Apr 25, 2014)

TeT said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't buy anything but the flashes and cards new.
> ...



The real advice for me here is "buy the flashes new". Coming from a pro, I am confident it is good advice.


----------



## NWPhil (Apr 25, 2014)

no point spending all that money to stay home and post gear pics in forums...

if accounting for what I have already - maybe a larger gear bag, a couple extra batteries for my g1x2(backup camera), and spend the rest in a vacation in either Iceland or New Zealand

if starting from nothing, pretty much same as above, but no large bag - so, G1X2, evf, 4 batteries, a cpl filter plus adapter and a travel tripod - still less than 2k - camping in Iceland or New Zealand becomes a must


----------



## Dick (Apr 25, 2014)

that1guyy said:


> Dick said:
> 
> 
> > This is funny. A lot of people would get a sh*t load of cr*p & only a few would rather focus on quality. Quality over quantity any day!
> ...



It seems that many took it that way. Well, that wasn't really the point. There are other ways to focus on quality as some have already demonstrated.

But when it comes to quantity over quality like some suggest, I have to admit that my thinking is that unfortunately people are entitled to their wrong opinions. The same goes for photos: 1 good photo is better than a pile of bad photos.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Apr 25, 2014)

$10,000 in "fun" money to spend on Canon - spring 2014
2,800 for 5DMkiii
1,200 for 24mm f1.4L
400 for 50mm f1.4
400 for 85mm f1.8
1,200 for 70-200 f4.0L is
300 for 2x converter 
150 for Lowepro Retrospective 50 or Domke F2
50 for batteries

3500 on account for "new" stuff I discover I "need"


----------



## Yannick Desmet (Apr 25, 2014)

I also find it very funny that so much people would still buy so much crap for that shitload of money.. 
People should try to learn with less first and look for better quality.

I would buy for sure : 

5DmkIII (Have it now) 
FD 85 1.2 and convert it to EF (As I have now) - Because I think this lens is much better than the 85 L 1.2 II (but manual) 
50 1.4 ART when it comes out (Have the older 50 1.4 from Sigma) 
100mm Macro L IS USM 2.8 (because I have still more than half of the money over) 

At that point, I don't know if I would need more cause I only shoot people. 
But if I really need to spend all the money I would buy the most I have now next to it : 

16-35 
70-200 L IS II 
Sigma 35 


OR !!! 

I would buy me an Analogue Hassy and buy a digital leaf 40MP + 80mm lens 

OR !!! 

5DmkIII with the 50 1.0 + 85 1.2


----------



## docsmith (Apr 25, 2014)

And this gets back to "what are you going to shoot" but I haven't seen too many filters on the list. Say a couple of CPLs, ND, grad ND filters?

I would go 5DIII (~$3000) if you need the AF points (action shots/personal preference), 6D (~$1,800) if you are primarily a causal or landscape shooter. 

I'd go 24-105 (~$600) if you shoot mostly landscape and well lit scenes, or 24-70 II (~$2,100) if you shoot in lower light more often/prefer natural light photograph/tend to obsess about having the "best." If you are mostly well lit/outdoor scenes with the occasional natural indoor light photography, the 24-105 plus a prime or two (see below) should be a good combo.

I'd go 70-200 f/2.8 II ($2,100) if you shoot indoors or the 70-200 f/4 IS (~$1,200) if primarily outdoors.

Think about adding a 1.4xTC/2x TC ($500 each).

If you shoot birds/wildlife I would be adding the 100-400L ($1,600), 400 f/5.6 ($1,200), or the recent Tamron 150-600 (($1,069).

A nice set of reasonably fast primes are always good, Rokinon/Samyang 14 f/2.8 UMC is a good lens to give you an ultrawide/nightscape option for $300. But ultrawide is a beast of its own. To stay on a budget I'd likely go Sigma 50 f/1.4 Art ($950; to be released, but initial reviews are good with a potential AF consistency issue) or Canon 50 f/1.4 ($300) to start. Then figure out which scenarios you need primes and add from there. The EF 100 mm f/2.8 IS L Macro is great ($900).

Then at least one flash, the Canon 600 EX RT ($450).

Then I'd save at least $1,500 for gear you identify down the road, $500 for accessories such as a good pack/bag (Lowepro Flipside 400 AW is a good choice, ~$70 off ebay), $800 for filters (clear/UV to protect your front elements, CPL and then ND filters as needed), and $300-$600 for a mid-range carbon fiber tripod and ballhead. You may want to consider a smaller camera for when you don't want to carry this around, but I am going to assume you already have that.

Overall, I think people would gravitate toward calling the 5DIII, 24-70 f/2.8 II, 70-200 f/2.8 II, 2xTC, 600 EX RT, with B+W 77 mm and 82 mm CPL/007 filters as the "ultimate" basic kit, supplemented with a few primes, as needed. That is ~$8,500 without any primes, tripods, backpacks, macro lenses, "super tele" etc. But, a heckuva place to start, and perhaps finish.

So, it depends on what you want to shoot, but you can spend $10,000 remarkably fast. I am on a multi year plan. Each year I spend ~$2k adding to my kit. That will change as soon as I add a big white. 

Good luck.

Edit:
Oops, my bad...I just realized this was a hypothetical and not an actual question....but what I would do is what I have done and is pretty closely outlined above.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 25, 2014)

jrista said:


> Die-hard astrophotography is probably about as expensive as fixing up old muscle cars or yacht racing in the end.


sigh...
That's why I decided not to start with astrophotography long ago and stayed satisfied (really?) with optical observations (yes, only sky  ) through my 6" newton and some fine wide angle eyepieces.
But when i see the pictures one could make... 
sigh...


----------



## DRR (Apr 25, 2014)

5D3 ($2800)

Lenses - core of my kit would be 35/85 fast primes.

35mm 1.4 - $1100
85mm 1.2 II - $1800

Zooms to me, tend to be more useful at the wide and tele ends - 

16-35 2.8 I - $950
70-200 2.8 II - $2000
1.4 and 2.0 TC - $1000

$400 for a small bag, filters, cards, batteries, etc.


----------



## Zv (Apr 25, 2014)

I think some folk here are forgetting the original brief laid out by the OP - to come up with a "Jack of all trades" kit with $10,000, not their wish list! 

I think the problem here is that $10,000 is just too much. Let's try with just $1000 

Used 60D + 18-135mm kit lens 
Nifty fifty or shorty Mcforty brand new because they cost peanuts
Extension tubes of an ebay shop in HK
A Yongnuo flash or two (no trigger needed due to optical slave mode)
Used Manfrotto 190XPROB from someone who has realized they shoulda bought a carbon fibre one. 
Some home made reflectors, snoots and grids. 
A decent memory card and a spare battery. 

And the rest on bus fare to get around.


----------



## bholliman (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm happy with my current kit, but here is an alternate one with all primes I could also be really happy with:

$2200 5D3 (used)
$5800 300mm 2.8 II (refurbished)
$550 35mm f/2 IS
$1000 100mm f/2.8L Macro
$300 14mm 2.8 Rokinon/Samyang 

This would not leave anything for speedlites, tripods, carrying cases, filters, etc. So, would probably have to drop one or more of the inexpensive lenses to buy those.


----------



## BLFPhoto (Apr 25, 2014)

1DX
16-35L f/2.8
Two more Einsteins w/Paul Buff Pocket Wizard trigger modules (For a total of 5 in my kit)


Or bank the $10k and wait for the remaining funds for the 200-400L

Either way, my needs are pretty narrow at this point...along the lines of gold plating the hammer.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Apr 25, 2014)

I guess if I had nothing I would get:

5d III
24-70 II
70-200 II
2x TC III
17-40


----------



## David_in_Seattle (Apr 25, 2014)

I've been thinking about this one for awhile...

If I had to start completely all over with $10k of new camera gear (not including computer equipment) for my current job (travel and lifestyle photo/video) then I'd go with the following:

Basic kit:
2 x Canon 70D with battery grips and spare batteries
EFS 17-55 f2.8 IS
EF 70-200 f2.8 II IS

Job specific items:
Elinchrom D-Lite Rx 2x400 watt second kit with the softboxes and wireless transmitter
Elinchrom Beauty Dish
Flolight Microbeam kit with 3 LED lights
Sigma 18-35 f1.8
Canon EFS 10-22 f3.5-4.5

B&H's grand total is $9,906.98 and they throw in a few accessories (bags, SD cards, etc.). If I had the option, I'd wait for some major sales that way I can throw in a pair of 600 RTs with the transmitter for roughly the same price.

This would hold me over for awhile until I earned more revenue to upgrade or expand my kit.


----------



## timcz (Apr 25, 2014)

Using local au prices, i'd probably go for

Canon 5d3 - $3385
Canon 70-200 2.8 II - $2425
Canon 17-40 - $789
Canon 24-70 II - $2279
Yongnuo 560III flash - $100
Fstop Loka bag - $450 approx
Memory Cards, spare battery - $200 approx 

Should leave about $370 to spend on filters etc.


----------



## Botts (Apr 26, 2014)

6D - $1899
Used 7D - $800
70-300mm L - $1599
Rokinon 24mm - $550
Tamron 24-70 - $1299
Sigma 35mm - $899
135mm L - $1089
Benro A2692 - $220
Timbuk2 Medium Snoop Bag - $170

Leftover of $1475. I might spring for a Fuji X100s in this case if I had the money to burn. Or save for an RX1r.


----------



## Zv (Apr 26, 2014)

BLFPhoto said:


> 1DX
> 16-35L f/2.8
> Two more Einsteins w/Paul Buff Pocket Wizard trigger modules (For a total of 5 in my kit)
> 
> ...



What does this have to do with the OP?? Yes, you have spent $10k but how does one shoot an event or even a simple portrait session with only one UWA zoom lens? Two "more" Einsteins? We are starting from scratch! :


----------



## Jeff (Apr 26, 2014)

I'd just take the camera I currently own and spend the 10,000 on a month long shooting vacation.


----------



## Artifex (Apr 26, 2014)

Canon 6D: 1900$
Samyang 14mm 2.8: 400$
Zeiss 21mm 2.8: 1900$
Sigma 35mm 1.4: 900$
Sigma 50mm 1.4: 1000$
Helios 44-2 58mm 2: 50$
Canon 100mm 2.8L: 1050$
Zeiss 135mm 2: 2100$

Custom Split-Screen Focussing Screen: 100$
Bag, tripod, batterie, sd cards, filters: 600$


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Apr 27, 2014)

(Using prices I actually paid for some of the equipment below or have seen very recently.)

$2,549 Canon 5D Mark III
$1,799 Canon 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM
$1,799 Canon 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM
$1,399 Canon 16-35mm f/2.8L II USM
$1,299 Canon 35mm f/1.4L USM
$899 Canon 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM
Grand total = $9744

Seeing my wife's reaction to the splurge... priceless.


----------



## bainsybike (Apr 27, 2014)

Tabor's lineup looks like a good one. Let's see what it would cost in the UK.
Using the lowest currently advertised online prices we have:

2719 Canon 5D Mark III
1899 Canon 70-200 f2.8L II
1790 Canon 24-70 f2.8L II
1195 Canon 16-35 f2.8L II
1145 Canon 35 f1.4L
729 Canon 100 f2.8L Macro

Total 9477

But that's £ (UK pounds). Equivalent to about $15,500.


----------



## sagittariansrock (May 7, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > jdramirez said:
> ...



I just realized I have finally all that I had listed a couple of weeks ago, yay!
(Also means I have blown over $ 10k on camera gear, yikes!)


----------

